# It's all fixed - we can go back now



## Code Neophyte (Mar 27, 2010)

This will no doubt come as a huge relief to you.  The Cow's website is undergoing a _vast_ overhaul (see here: http://www.iccsafe.org/Pages/WebsiteDevelopment.aspx  )  as a result of "Your emails and phone calls..", and a committed response to your "invaluable" feedback.

Before you get too excited - no - they're not bringing back the old Bulletin Board.  But they _have_ added an "Environmental Protection Agency Community of Interest"!!!   How cool is that???!!!!  Maybe by the end of next week there will also be an "Occupational Safety and Health Administration Community", as well, so we can all discuss federal regs. with which we have no involvement!!

These guys have obviously sat up and taken notice!


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Time will tell.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Well, my dial-up is being cranky this morning, so I didn't get through the link, but no, I'm not getting excited about the old forums.......even if they came back in the old form, I think this venue has been proven to be better, and I wouldn't jump back. JMHO

As to the ICK site.........well, we'll see, Monday.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

I will check it out but I fear it is just as big a mess as we left. Hopefully, one can actually log on without a matrix of hoopes to jump through. ICC has a blunder with thier web communication and the removal of the old BB is just the tip of the iceberg.

It will be interesting to see who shows up in Dallas. My feel is the turn out will be small.

Next, ICC is supposed to be in the business of selling Books. Well the order department seems to be unmanned. Three calls to order and then 15 days to get a complete set of code books for one Ahj. However, the bill was received within 3 days of order.

When the site was changed and finally able to log on I use the email link for all electronic updates and notices to be forwarded to me. As A member one is supposed to be entitled to this information.

Five times I have sent a email to ICC and received nothing from the time the old BB and site format was changed. So I give up. Probably nothing but pat on the back garbage and green cow propaganda any way.

Last, right before the shut down I paid my fee for certification extension on 16 or 17 certs. They charged my card but no conformation that the certs have been extended. What a waste of time dealing with this outfit. It is no surprise that my address is not lost when it comes time for my dues to be paid. Seems that bill shows up 45 days in advance with a travel time in snail mail of 3 days.

OK! I am of the scaffolding and give up the bull horn! Green cows!


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

but..........how do you really feel RJJ........


----------



## Code Neophyte (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

I was hoping everyone could detect the sarcasm of my OP.  I posted it after visiting the site (for the first time in months), to see the "headline" as I described - kind of an "Under Construction" graphic along with a song and dance about how they were listening to our many complaints and criticisms.  Then, to cite the extent to which they were willing to revamp their format, they pointed to the addition of the EPA Community of Interest!!  _That_ represents a meaningful change???  They completely miss the point that their "Communities of (un)interest" are a total flop!  This "addition" only pulls it further in the wrong direction!  Who gives a flip about the EPA, for crying out loud!!  Do they even realize that their forgotten "members" are not primarily responsible for the enforcement of these Federal regs.?????


----------



## RJJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Fatboy! I will visit the site a little later! Right now I have to take advantage of my constitutional right to burn tree limbs! :lol: The winter storms have downed a lot of trees. So I must stay focused cause the Shad will be running soon and I will have no time for yard work! :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Fatboy: " So do I really feel!

After my previous rant on the lack of emails from ICC regarding what ever is current! Posted on this site 3-28-10. 3-29-10 I received the first email from ICC since the fire side chat in Baltimore. So the message got through.

That being said, I visited the site in the evening and it seems to be as slow as before and not much of anything has been posted, answered or anything else. Members are about the same. Topics maybe 100. Active users about 50 or so and replies to posts take a few days and most are old.

What I think!

1.The site is a failure!!!! Sad to say.

2. ICC in general is a fine organization in principle! "ONLY" The problem of commingled management and special interest have corrupted an organization driven by the value of a dollar. As I have said before, The code is for sale to the biggest lobby and money stream. All in the name of safety. With financial pressures on the thresholds of the ICC buildings due to poor management a direction of new income sources had to be employed. Now ICC gives you the valued members the Green movement.

Why? Big dollars! Just look carefully at all the moves made by the organization including the links to the federal government. Should we think they should be any different? I would say no!

3. The biggest thing that bugs me is the silver tongue approach that you actually benefit from being a member. You pay to join, pay for books, pay for certs and tests and are allowed to spend at least a $1000.00 to come and exercise your one vote. When all is done, it really doesn't matter cause the lobbies have stacked the deck. Just a piece of the American Dream! Well! Well! Well! Green codes and minimum standards. Looks like a duck to me.

4. To be continued .........................!


----------



## texasbo (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

RJJ, you indeed are in rare form; well said, but I'm worried you're going to hurt yourself. Think about fishing RJJ, fishing, fishing...


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Big money, special interests, poor leadership, horrible service, no accountability, reject the will of constituents, etc. etc.

Sound familiar?


----------



## RJJ (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Texasbo: I will be fishing tomorrow for shad! They have been moving up the bay and it is supposed to be warm and sunny so they should be starting to make a run. Hope to be on the water by 3:00 no meetings tomorrow night! With all the heavy rain and snow I am in withdraw. :roll:

Pack: You are right on.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 30, 2010)

Re: It's all fixed - we can go back now

Just want everyone to know that I'm not one of those captured in Michigan  

Our Militia is still strong....and Pack, yeah......... all to familiar :cry:

Rjj: Detroit River for me next week for Eyes


----------



## RJJ (Apr 2, 2010)

Update: Just received ICC news letter!LMAO! One post on this site and My emails from ICC are coming through. Who ever is reading the post from ICC thank you for correcting the problem! If I knew who your email address I sent you an ecard!

FM: Fishing was hard the River was extremely fast with all the rain. To find the zone was at best difficult even for a veteran. A few Walleyes and some mud Shad. The Hickory's don't run the heavy water. Saturday should prove to be a better day.


----------



## JBI (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah pack, sounds like the Federal Government...


----------



## RJJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got my second letter from ICC. I suppose if you can't reach them on thier site just post here and they find the message.


----------



## allis_ch (Apr 18, 2010)

hilarious- I just figured out where everyone went- this pretty much dittos my comments to them


----------

